# 60's rock rarely heard anymore



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2016)

Always liked Itchycoo Park!   Here's a real old one hit wonder, I think some may remember.

Walkin' My Cat Named Dog - Norma Tanega


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2016)

Psychotic Reaction - The Count Five


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

wow Seabreeze thanks. I never heard either of those


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 10, 2016)

I avoid "Oldies" radio stations anymore....because the oldies are from the 80s and 90s!!

>sigh<


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I avoid "Oldies" radio stations anymore....because the oldies are from the 80s and 90s!!
> 
> >sigh<



Yeah, I know the feeling.  Depressing, isn't it?


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 13, 2016)

Too bad I can't fix you folks up with my first husband, he had all those songs and more.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 13, 2016)

Fur..no need..we have them all now on the Internet.  Yay


----------

